# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  40 years of marriage...

## TMS

As it's our Ruby Wedding Anniversary tomorrow, I thought I'd share this with you ...


_40 years of marriage...

A married couple in their late 50s - early 60s are celebrating their 40th wedding anniversary in a quiet, romantic little restaurant.

Suddenly, a tiny yet beautiful fairy appeared on their table.  She said For being such an exemplary married couple, and for being loving to each other for all this time, I will grant you each a wish.

The wife answered, Oh, I want to travel around the world with my darling husband.

The fairy waved her magic wand and- poof! - two tickets for the Queen Mary II appeared in her hands.

The husband thought for a moment: Well this is all very romantic, but an opportunity like this will never come again.  Im sorry my love, but my wish is to have a wife 30 years younger than me.

The wife, and the fairy, were deeply disappointed, but a wish is a wish!  So the fairy waved her magic wand and poof! ...
The husband became 92 years old

The moral of this story:
Men who are ungrateful bastards should remember fairies are female.....
_

----------


## shg

Forty years -- that's quite a milestone, TMS. I remember celebrating my parent's 40th and thinking wow, that's a long time. Now we're coming up on 36.

----------


## TMS

Yeah, and as one of my friends said, if I'd just strangled her, I'd have been out after 15 years ... with a whole new social circle.   :Smilie: 

I jest, honestly, I jest.  I don't think anyone expected it to last, let alone 40 years.

Congratulations to you too!  Time passes more quickly as you get older, or at least it seems to, so you'll soon be knocking on 40.

Cheers, TMS

----------


## judgeh59

My In-Laws just celebrated their 50th anniverary and they actually had a reel-to-reel recording of the wedding....so, being a bit of an audio engineer, I converted it to a CD so people could listen to it at the party....on a side note, my wife wanted to put an announcement in the local paper and ask her Mom what she should put. My wife said "how about 50 years of wedded bliss?", to which my Mother-in-law answered "how about 10 years of wedded bliss and 40 years of pure perseverance"....I couldn't stop laughing....Congrats to all....really

----------


## john55

Congrats TMS!
Congrats shg!

We have 22 years!  :Smilie:

----------


## zbor

Congrats  :Smilie: 
Your wedding day is older than me.

But you could tell us more on about**:
before marriage woman think that man will change
and man think that woman won't change  :Wink:

----------


## FDibbins

wow 40 years...and no time off for good behavior??

Congrats, my grandparents managed 74 (I think) nana didnt stick around for the 75th  :Frown: .  They got a telegram from Lizzy, and she gave them a party - complete with transport to and from in a roller - for their 50th  :Smilie:

----------


## TMS

> no time off for good behavior??



I refer you to post #3

----------


## JBeaucaire

Hah, congrats, I feel like a youngster compared to you two... my 29th anniversary is this weekend.    :Wink:

----------


## Fotis1991

Congr!! :Smilie:  TMS.

We have 33 years together and 29 of marriage!! :Smilie:  :Wink:

----------


## xladept

Perserverance, perserverance - if at first (how does that go?)

We'll be 30 in early May! :Smilie:

----------


## jaslake

Congrats Mr and Ms Trevor...perseverance, I believe, is the key...along with giving of one's self. You two obviously understand and practice such.

----------


## TMS

Or, to quote my wife, compromise and lowering expectations.

----------


## Richard Buttrey

Many congratulations Trevor. Hope you both celebrate in style.

Is it the water around here or something what with all these anniversaries cropping up together? We're celebrating our 30th next month.

----------


## jaslake

@ TMS

I've always believed that Women Folk are "Magic"...they're much more intuitive than we mere mortal Men Folk...perhaps Ms Trevor has something here



> lowering expectations

----------


## xladept

They lower theirs as we adjust ours??

----------


## JapanDave

Congrats, but I have to say, I am surrounded by old barstards!!!! 40 years married here 20 years there...

----------


## alansidman

Congrats Trevor.  We are approaching 39 years in May.  Whew!

----------


## MiriBella

I kept looking for the "Like" button.  Congratulations...way to tough it out! I kid...sort of.  :Wink:    21 years over here.

----------


## arlu1201

Congratulations TMS and all others celebrating their anniversary in the coming weeks/months.  I think mine is the least so far  :Smilie:  We will be completing 7 yrs next month.

----------


## TMS

Thanks everyone, for your kind comments and congratulations.

We're actually going to be celebrating with friends and family today as we went to Budapest for our actual Anniversary.

Thanks again, TMS

----------


## MarvinP

Congrats Trevor,

We hit our 35th wedding anniversary today but have been together for almost 50 years.  It will be 50 on Nov 14th when I first asked her out to our High School dance.  Time does seem to pass much faster now...  :EEK!:   :Frown:

----------

